# Where to buy (cheap) motherboard trays?



## TRWOV (Mar 17, 2013)

I need 4 mATX trays for a project. Anyone knows where could I get the trays only?


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 17, 2013)

I would suggest making one of plastic and mounting the boards with standoffs but I take it you need the pci slots also?


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought of that too but I guess it would be time consuming. It's my plan B but since a full 1/8 acrylic sheet (anything slimmer would bend) costs about $100 I was wondering if for that price I could get them already made.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2013)

FrozenCPU.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=130_210_750_753&products_id=20966

$29.95 a piece at Performance-PCs.

If you just want the flat piece without the back part you can get this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=130_210_750_753&products_id=29655

But it is more expensive for some reason...


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 17, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I thought of that too but I guess it would be time consuming. It's my plan B but since a full 1/8 acrylic sheet (anything slimmer would bend) costs about $100 I was wondering if for that price I could get them already made.



What about thin plywood?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> What about thin plywood?



NO ground. Best to use metal-based tray is going with try only so the system is properly grounded.


I have a testbench built out of wood, but connected wire from stand-off to ground, so I suppose similar could be done, for sure.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> NO ground. Best to use metal-based tray is going with try only so the system is properly grounded.



I wonder how all the people with acrylic cases get away without grounding through the standoffs.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I wonder how all the people with acrylic cases get away without grounding through the standoffs.



Me too. Asking for instant static death if you live in a dry environment. Up here, static is a big issue. However, I also know that they can make acrylic that does static-dissipation, so it's likely they use that. Google "Tribocharging".


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 18, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> NO ground. Best to use metal-based tray is going with try only so the system is properly grounded.
> 
> 
> I have a testbench built out of wood, but connected wire from stand-off to ground, so I suppose similar could be done, for sure.



mmm... maybe I could go with something like that. Found this document with mATX specs so I could come up with a design:


----------

